# T8 dimming ballast and switch



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

I am looking for a simple dimming ballast and switch that are compatible with each other. So many times ive seen t8 lamps on dimmers that flicker because the ballast and switch are not compatible. Ive used a leviton slide dimmer with a phillips advance mark 7 ballast and they work great! BUT you have to run two extra control wires (purple and grey). Looking for a dimmer and ballast that dont need the extra wires


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Lutron tuwire.


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

These are actually the best dimming t8 ballasts i have used. They arent too complicated as they use existing wiring and switching (you have to use their dimmer of course) and depending on what fixtures you are retrofitting you may have to change the tombstones (cant be shunted)

Mark 10 - http://www.stanion.com/pdf/advance2.pdf


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

theloop82 said:


> These are actually the best dimming t8 ballasts i have used. They arent too complicated as they use existing wiring and switching (you have to use their dimmer of course) and depending on what fixtures you are retrofitting you may have to change the tombstones (cant be shunted) Mark 10 - http://www.stanion.com/pdf/advance2.pdf


Thats perfect! Thanks. Its weird their Mark 7 series requires additional control wires. Wonder why they dont eliminate it since the Mark 10's do not require any? Who wants to run extra wires?!
Not sure any of their ballasts will work with my 28 watt/ t8 lamp. Says 17, 25, and 32


----------



## Energy slave (Apr 25, 2012)

Advance makes a good power line carrier ballast, compatible with any PLC dimmer!


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

Incubus311 said:


> Thats perfect! Thanks. Its weird their Mark 7 series requires additional control wires. Wonder why they dont eliminate it since the Mark 10's do not require any? Who wants to run extra wires?!
> Not sure any of their ballasts will work with my 28 watt/ t8 lamp. Says 17, 25, and 32


I beleive the 28w is the "eco" version of a 32 watt. is it in a 4' troffer? If so its all good because that's the ones i was doing. Just make sure you pay attention to the tombstones.

The mark 10's actually seem like they dim a good 50%, unlike some of the earlier ones i installed when they first came out with the extra wire that seemed like they went from 100% to 85%. And they smoked themselves ALL the time.


----------



## 220wire (Aug 18, 2008)

Incubus311 said:


> Thats perfect! Thanks. Its weird their Mark 7 series requires additional control wires. Wonder why they dont eliminate it since the Mark 10's do not require any? Who wants to run extra wires?!
> Not sure any of their ballasts will work with my 28 watt/ t8 lamp. Says 17, 25, and 32


 
The mark 7's are good for occ sensor, daylight harvesting (which don't work), and other control methods that use low volt wiring

Also beware that some of the dimmable LED's will not function on a fluorescent dimmer switch- found out that the idiot indicator light on some dimmers can leak current back to the LED's never allowing them to fully shut off


----------

